# XP Update Problem mit KB898461



## mp89 (24. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich weiß zwar, dass dies hier kein SupportCenter von Microsoft ist ^^, aber vielleicht kennt sich ja trotzdem einer so gut aus, dass er mir helfen kann.

Folgendes Problem:
Jedes Mal, wenn ich meinen PC starte (Windows XP Media Center SP3), bekomme ich dieses tolle gelbe Schild vom Automatischen Update in der Taskleiste zu sehen. Es zeigt mir immer an, dass ein Update bereit steht und ich dieses installieren soll. Wenn ich darauf klicke zeigt es mir an, dass das Update initialisiert wird ("Installation wird initialisiert... "). Kurze Zeit später (5Sekunden vielleicht) erscheint dann:

Die folgenden Update konnten nicht installiert werden:
Update für Windows XP (KB898461)

Wenn ich mit dem IE auf die Windows Update Seite gehe, zeigt er mir an, dass ich genau das gleiche Update bräuchte um neue Updates überhaupt auswählen zu können. Aber auch hier kommt wieder der selbe Fehler.

In der Knowledge Base findet sich nichts zu diesem Problem.

Ich habe noch ein anderes System mit derselben Software installiert und da klappt alles wunderbar. Der Internetanschluss ist auch der gleiche.

Gibt es einen Weg die bereits heruntergeladene Setupdatei für das KB898461Update zu entfernen und sich das Update nocheinmal neu herunterzuladen? Vielleicht klappt es ja dann...

Gruß Max


----------



## mp89 (2. September 2008)

Ich will ja nicht unhöflich sein, aber das Problem besteht immer noch und wenn jemand auch nur einen Verdacht hat, was das Update blockiert, bitte einfach hier posten!

Danke

Gruß Max


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. September 2008)

Moin,

ich hatte unlängst mit einem ähnlichen Problem zu Kämpfen in Sachen .NET
Ich brauchte für eine Software ein aktuelleres .NET, konnte das aber nicht installieren, weil vorher das alte hätte deinstalliert werden müssen.
Das wiederum ging nicht, weil ich mal irgendeine temporäre Datei gelöscht hatte oder so, dann war wohl auch was in der Registry nicht mehr wie es sein sollte...im Endeffekt war das alte .NET dann weg, irgendwo stand aber noch, das es da ist und das neue konnte nicht installiert werden 

Ich hatte dann irgendein Tool gefunden(eigentlich mehrere, ich weiss nicht mehr welches davon es dann gefixt hat:-( )

Goggele mal nach "Windows Install Cleanup"

Ansonsten hab ich noch dies gefunden: http://forum.vol.at/showthread.php?t=3188
Vielleicht ist es ja wirklich so einfach :suspekt:


----------

